# Tethering to IPads



## tbh1930 (Aug 30, 2012)

When on earth will there be an app to allow direct tethering to an IPad??? Just how powerful would that be?!?!


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2012)

You can do it with an eyefi card already well sort of 
For android the chain fire dslr controller is pretty sweet and kick the iPad right in the balls


----------



## pwp (Aug 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> You can do it with an eyefi card already well sort of....



You're not kidding about the "sort of"...

In spite of reading endless negative experiences on the Eye-Fi forums and also here to a lesser extent, I figured I'd be one of the Invincibles and figure it out in 30 seconds less than no time. Hah! The Eye-Fi card is building up a nice layer of dust on my window sill. Eye-Fi has a ton of promise but very murky delivery.

Tethering to the iPad would be very cool, and make for a much lighter bag. In the meantime, I'll keep tethering to the MBP with EOS Utility.

-PW


----------



## hediz (Aug 31, 2012)

Isnt this one of things the "new" iPad will get with IOS6? I might also depend on the operators to offer it I would assume.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2012)

hediz said:


> Isnt this one of things the "new" iPad will get with IOS6? I might also depend on the operators to offer it I would assume.


To do it properly you NEED USB host functionality something android has and apple refuses to implement


----------



## FotoFieber (Aug 31, 2012)

I sold my EyeFi Pro card, it was unusable.

Try FlashAir from Toshiba. It has a builtin Access Point and a webserver.

Or wait for CameraMator:
http://www.cameramator.com/


----------



## drolo61 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you "just" want to send your JPGs to your iPAD while shooting, Eye-Fi works fine with Shutter Snitch. The Eye-Fi app is useless, but as soon as you remove it again (after having installed the app once) and switch on Shutter Snitch, it works flawlessly. Problem on IOS5: While tring to find the network, the little wheel keeps spinning (expect no check mark - that took me litterally months of frustration) and shoot one or two pictures to activate your card. It takes 20 - 40 sec, until the transfer starts. Works fine with OLY XZ-1 and 5DIII


----------



## hediz (Aug 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> hediz said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt this one of things the "new" iPad will get with IOS6? I might also depend on the operators to offer it I would assume.
> ...



I guess you are right when it comes to real tethering but using the "hotspot" functionality is possible today with Verizon and iPad (New, 3rd gen):
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/03/18/the-new-ipad-verizon-lte-tethering/


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 31, 2012)

The new microsoft surface will allow windows 8 to run LR4. Which is sweetness. 8)


----------



## Crapking (Aug 31, 2012)

pwp said:


> Tethering to the iPad would be very cool, and make for a much lighter bag. In the meantime, I'll keep tethering to the MBP with EOS Utility.
> 
> -PW



as long as you have not yet updated to Mountain Lion - too bad for us early MAC iOS adopters that the newest OS is not yet compatible with EOS utility


----------



## DArora (Aug 31, 2012)

For iPad, you can wait for CameraMator to realize. 

For android, you can try this app: http://goo.gl/AMNVN (You will need a special USB cable with mini USB at one end and micro USB at other end)


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 31, 2012)

drolo61 said:


> If you "just" want to send your JPGs to your iPAD while shooting, Eye-Fi works fine with Shutter Snitch. The Eye-Fi app is useless, but as soon as you remove it again (after having installed the app once) and switch on Shutter Snitch, it works flawlessly. Problem on IOS5: While tring to find the network, the little wheel keeps spinning (expect no check mark - that took me litterally months of frustration) and shoot one or two pictures to activate your card. It takes 20 - 40 sec, until the transfer starts. Works fine with OLY XZ-1 and 5DIII



I couldn't agree more. I use the same set up with Shutter Snitch on my 5D3 + Ipad2 and it works well. Note also that images do not instantaneously pop up on your Ipad in Shutter Snitch; they tend to take a few seconds or more. It helps too if you shoot small jpg's for the Eye-Fi card and save your RAW images to the CF card for downloading to your computer later if you wish.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll echo the ShutterSnitch advice. Don't waste your time on the EyeFi App. I also save my RAW files to the CF card and M JPEGs to the EyeFi. I then use 'matching RAW files' in Aperture and just bring in the files I selected on the iPad.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 8, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> The new microsoft surface will allow windows 8 to run LR4. Which is sweetness. 8)



Remember the surface will be their arm processor edition and early next year there will be similar tablets powered by intel processors running full versions of wiN 8. These will have a reasonable amount of power to do light editing in LR or PS.


----------



## Peter C Photography (Sep 10, 2012)

StephenC said:


> I'll echo the ShutterSnitch advice. Don't waste your time on the EyeFi App. I also save my RAW files to the CF card and M JPEGs to the EyeFi. I then use 'matching RAW files' in Aperture and just bring in the files I selected on the iPad.



If using Lightroom or PS CS6, is there an easy way to match the selected JPEG's you select on the iPad with the RAWs you import into LR4 or PS?

Thanks for the advice, this could be very helpful for an upcoming shoot that I'm doing for friends for their engagement photos


----------



## K-amps (Sep 11, 2012)

I have an ipad3 and it's not much use with the EOS, except viewing shots using the apple SD card adapter.

However the DSLR controller (android) is a very good app.. I might be tempted to go android for that alone and drop $199 on a 7inch Nexus Tablet for tethered shooting... Google it up, looks very promising.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 12, 2012)

I would just wait till IOS 6 comes out and some time passes. Someone will figure it out. Maybe with the new Ipad Mini in October.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 12, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I would just wait till IOS 6 comes out and some time passes. Someone will figure it out. Maybe with the new Ipad Mini in October.



Apple are like Canon... they live in their own little world and don't like playing with others. If a solution does not come from them, then you will keep waiting... I have been in the apple camp for a while now and nothing on that end has happened. Even *DSLR remote * which came out 2 years ago has not been ported to iOS even though the app is coded already... tells me Cupertino is blocking it. I would not hold my breath for iOS6.


----------

